# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  N2 Endomaterial!

## Fishermansfriend

Hallo Leute, 

als ich noch Student war, war N2 und Endomethasone als Endomaterial, ohne genaue Fakten vorzulegen immer als obsolet angesehen und soll angeblich sogar systemisch toxisch sein.

Nun bin ich in einer Praxis Assistenzzahnarzt, und dort wird N2 benutzt. Mein Chef sagte mir, dass es ihm bewusst ist, dass N2 mitlerweile im Verruf gekommen ist, er allerdings anderer Meinung sei und damit gute Erfolge erziele.

Ich hab im Internet recherchiert und muss sagen, dass dort ebenfalls die Meinungen Aueinander gehen, ich aber keine wirklichen klinischen Studien finde.

Die einen sagen, wegen den zweifelhaften Inhaltstoffen, sei es obsolet, die anderen sagen, dass die Konzentrationen dieser zweifelhaften Inhaltsstoffe so gering sind, dass sie nicht wirklich schdlich systemisch wirken knnen.

Was meint ihr zu der ganzen Sache? Wrd mich auch freuen wenn sich alte Hasen an der diskusion beteiligen wrden, da von den meisten Studenten oder Assis sicherlich hauptschlich die Lehrmeinung der Unis (N2 Hllenzeug) gepostet werden wird  :Smilie: 

Lg

----------

